# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ζητουνται ατομα για συστηματα ασφαλειας

## TSAKALI

Ζητουνται ατομα για μονιμη απασχοληση σε συστηματα ασφαλειας.

Παρεχεται ασφαλιση και σταθερο ωραριο, οπως και πενθημερο.
Η εταιρια βρισκεται στην Αττικη , αλλα αν καποιος ενδιαφερεται
πραγματικα , μπορει να γινει δεκτος  απο οποιαδηποτε περιοχη της χωρας,
ετσι ωστε να μπορει να μετακομισει στην Αττικη με βοηθεια της εταιριας.
Η μονη προυποθεση ειναι να μην εχει στρατιωτικες υποχρεωσεις.
Επικοινωνιστε μαζι μου με προσωπικο μηνυμα, ωστε να σας δωσω e-mail
(για την αποστολη βιογραφικων) και αριθμο τηλεφωνου, ωστε να ερθετε
σε επαφη απευθειας με την εταιρια.

----------

